# Portfolios



## Agent Turtle (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, so this is my first post, but I have a list of schools that I am applying to and if I get accepted I will major in film production. They are USC, UCLA, LMU, NYU, UT Austin, Chapman and Northwestern. The problem is that I don't know whether or not the school requires a portfolio or not.I know NYU and Chapman do, but what are the specific requirements and how do I got about it? Thank you.


----------



## alexjfam (Oct 7, 2008)

all the of the requirements for every school are on the schools' website. USC has a the most but pretty much none of them require any work sent. They mostly just want to know what you have done and your takes on your works, but they don't want to see them.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Oct 7, 2008)

You sure that's accurate, Alex? 

I'm pretty sure NYU wants a reel of some sort, up to 10 minutes.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Oct 7, 2008)

but... with that said, I think you also have the option of submitting an essay or storyboard in its stead.


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 7, 2008)

Turtle, what research have you done on this subject?

Before anything, I would check the schools' application packets and/or websites.  All the required materials are clearly listed.


----------



## alexjfam (Oct 7, 2008)

> Originally posted by alexjfam:
> all the of the requirements for every school are on the schools' website. USC has a the most but  *pretty much* none of them require any work sent. They *mostly* just want to know what you have done and your takes on your works, but they don't want to see them.



 You're correct on NYU. Emerson is another great school and they require one video piece to be submitted for the film production major.


----------



## Agent Turtle (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been checking the websites of the schools, but it's all so vague and I keep hearing different things from students, my teacher and my guidance counselor. If anyone would know, it would help me a great deal. Thanks.


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 13, 2008)

Turtle, you absolutely should not be listening to students, teachers or guidance counselors, or even anyone on this forum, when compiling required documents for college applications...how could they possibly know that what NYU says it wants on its website isn't true?

Whatever the school says it wants is what you should send them.  Period.  That will vary across the many schools you've listed.  I suggest you start a binder with a section for each school, and make a checklist of what you need for each based on their application materials and information.

You'll have to do some research.


----------

